# MAJOR EMERGENCY!



## Cress (Nov 10, 2013)

I made my main town on SD card 1, then today, I made a new town on SD card 2. When I went back to SD card 1, it said:

"CANNOT USE SAVE DATA BECAUSE IT WAS NOT THE LAST DATA SAVED. DELETE DATA?"

HOW DO I ACESS IT? I DON'T WANT TO DELETE MY MAIN TOWN! I'M FINE WITH DELETING MY SECOND TOWN, BUT THIS WOULD DELETE WHICH TOWN?


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 10, 2013)

You can't make 2 towns on digital copies.
It's gone. Nothing you can do at this point.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sorry, but your main town is gone.


----------



## beffa (Nov 10, 2013)

What the hell did you do?! You cant do that! The game isn't saved on your SD card… Not all of it anyway… Your town's gone by the looks of it. I'm sorry you lost it but you really should've asked if it was safe before you did something like that…


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2013)

Is there anything Nintendo can do?


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 10, 2013)

Nope. Sorry!


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2013)

Can I get financial support then? I will take any bells people will offer.


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sorry that you lost your main town but...
I would have gotten a regular copy if I wanted two towns


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2013)

Gingersnap said:


> I'm sorry that you lost your main town but...
> I would have gotten a regular copy if I wanted two towns



I got the Animal Crossing Special Edition 3DS XL, so it was a kinda forced download.


----------



## beffa (Nov 10, 2013)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got the Animal Crossing Special Edition 3DS XL, so it was a kinda forced download.



So you got the digital copy? If you'd have bought the cartridge too you could've had two towns on one DS. I don't know what you were thinking switching SD's for different towns. You can't ask for 'financial support' from the forum either… It's not anyone's fault but yours. You should've asked. I hope someone's generous enough to see past your mistake but… you know…


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 10, 2013)

It's gone forever :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Can I get financial support then? I will take any bells people will offer.



You don't get it, bells are pixels. How could you use them> -.-


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 10, 2013)

If you're wondering, you can have 50 different towns with 50 cartridges, but only 1 town on digital.


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2013)

Well then, at least fruits? My (new) native is the apple, so any fruit would be appreciated. Especially Perfect apples!


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 10, 2013)

..what exactly are you talking about?


----------



## beffa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hm. Hope you find what you're looking for.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> ..what exactly are you talking about?



They want people to donate because they lost their town.


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> ..what exactly are you talking about?



The fruits? I'm going to settle in on my second town, so I need fruits to make a money starter.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 10, 2013)

beffa said:


> They want people to donate because they lost their town.



Oh, I see.

I really can't give anything since I'm redoing my towns, but good luck getting something set up!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry that this has happened, your town was beautiful. :c I hope you build a new town that will be even better! <3


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh, I thought you meant bells for Nintendo.


----------



## ConiBear (Nov 10, 2013)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well then, at least fruits? My (new) native is the apple, so any fruit would be appreciated. Especially Perfect apples!



I have perfect apples, do you want to drop by my town for some?


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 10, 2013)

.You became part of some of us people who lost our town.
But you really should make sure its safe before you do anything
That involves:
Interrupting a save
SD cards
Glitches.

Sorry that happened. We learn from our mistakes though.


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2013)

ConiBear said:


> I have perfect apples, do you want to drop by my town for some?



Thank you! I'll let you now when I'm ready, I'm going to someone else's town right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There are 2 positive things about this.
1. I get a new house location. I didn't like my old one.
2. Rosie is in my town!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and 3. My train station is green, my favorite color!


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 10, 2013)

I can give you an entire basket of perfect apples as well as a starter 10,000 bells.


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I can give you an entire basket of perfect apples as well as a starter 10,000 bells.



THANK YOU! Added you. Whose town?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also updated the dream of my town this morning, so it's still there if you want to visit!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> I can give you an entire basket of perfect apples as well as a starter 10,000 bells.



Can I still come over?


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 10, 2013)

My internet has been poor on my 3DS today, so maybe some other day.


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> My internet has been poor on my 3DS today, so maybe some other day.



That's fine.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 10, 2013)

I feel bad for you but I can't help you right now because I'm still trying to find my new town's map.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't have much but I can donate 1 million Bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also some fruits as well.


----------



## Sena (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, I was totally sympathetic until you asked for "financial support."


----------



## beffa (Nov 11, 2013)

Sena said:


> Yeah, I was totally sympathetic until you asked for "financial support."



Hahahahahaha me too. I don't like the fact you ASKED.

You probably would've been offered more if you didn't ask for it. Although the whole idea of making 2 towns on 2 SD cards on one digital copy was whack.


----------



## Zander (Nov 11, 2013)

Asking for hand out isnt really a way to get them.

I just dropped over 2m bells in a town at random, a long with a bunch of hybrids.  Why?  Cause I wanted to.  Asking people to give you money cause you messed up isnt really a good way to do it.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2013)

Sena said:


> Yeah, I was totally sympathetic until you asked for "financial support."



^This so much.

Sorry!


----------



## beffa (Nov 11, 2013)

Zander said:


> Asking for hand out isnt really a way to get them.
> 
> I just dropped over 2m bells in a town at random, a long with a bunch of hybrids.  Why?  Cause I wanted to.  Asking people to give you money cause you messed up isnt really a good way to do it.



Yeah, I did this too on the island. Decided to treat someone to 1m bells, then someone else came and begged me for some because  they spent all theirs on a villager. Yeah… No.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

asking wont help ya sorry 
just makes u look greedy

also dont know why anyone would think thats a good idea. saw 2 people complain  about it and say its nintendos fault. uh hello, youre not gonna get 2 towns for the price of one.

wonder if it would work if you bought 2 copies on both sd cards? idk probably not


----------



## Amyy (Nov 11, 2013)

Sena said:


> Yeah, I was totally sympathetic until you asked for "financial support."



I feel so bad for agreeing with this...


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't think asking for help is bad. Be careful how you ask though?

I still feel bad for you so I could donate some bells and fruits if you still need it ^.^ I'm sorry about your game *pats back*


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 11, 2013)

Zander said:


> Asking for hand out isnt really a way to get them.
> 
> I just dropped over 2m bells in a town at random, a long with a bunch of hybrids.  Why?  Cause I wanted to.  Asking people to give you money cause you messed up isnt really a good way to do it.


He dropped them in my town! .


----------



## Hangzhou Hunny (Nov 11, 2013)

Sansa22 said:


> Don't have much but I can donate 1 million Bells.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also some fruits as well.



O___o Wow, so generous! OP, you're very lucky for this generous donation. I really don't mind to sound pompous, but most users don't like people begging for handouts. I, for one, don't like people begging.


----------



## Prisma (Nov 11, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> It's gone forever :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I dunno PWPS house upgrades buying in game stuff? ^~^


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Nov 11, 2013)

Sena said:


> Yeah, I was totally sympathetic until you asked for "financial support."



Yep, have to agree with this, I'm afraid. When my save corrupted, I didn't ask for a single penny, and had more offers than I ever expected. People were even offering silver tools and such. But people aren't going to be quite so generous if you actually ask for donations...


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

If my town gets corrupted, i would most likely assume that people would be kind enough to offer donations. But i guess the way you worded it makes you look greedy, which i think youre not because we can only assume that someone kind can help a fellow player 

- - - Post Merge - - -

If that made sense, sorry.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 11, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Yep, have to agree with this, I'm afraid. When my save corrupted, I didn't ask for a single penny, and had more offers than I ever expected. People were even offering silver tools and such. But people aren't going to be quite so generous if you actually ask for donations...



Perfectly what I was thinking, I don't really like helping "beggars".


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, it's not like she was rude about it ^.^ Atleast I don't think so. Asking for help has become a shameful thing to do, which is a shame *shot* People should support eachother \o/ Hope I'm not annoying anyone now...

Anyway, send me a pm if you still need the support =]


----------



## Amyy (Nov 11, 2013)

Moontoon said:


> Well, it's not like she was rude about it ^.^ Atleast I don't think so. Asking for help has become a shameful thing to do, which is a shame *shot* People should support eachother \o/ Hope I'm not annoying anyone now...
> 
> Anyway, send me a pm if you still need the support =]



I dont think youre annoying anyone <3

you have your own opinion c:

I would help, but im currently broke. *crossesfingersforgoodturnipprices*


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 11, 2013)

Awh I don't think he was begging, I just think he was really upset about his game. :c


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, so many people are being rude!  You also don't understand what begging is. They asked, begging is when someone is like "PWESE PWESE PWETTY PWEEEEEEZE?" He was just asking, and why are people being so rude about it?!?! I would help, but I also got the game recently and I don't have much.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

I would help if I had spare bells or fruit. I just don't have any to give right now.
My new town is just getting started, literally.

Maybe after I get past my first couple of house upgrades than I could help you abit with some stuff OP.


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 11, 2013)

If you still need some help I can bring you all of the fruits, bamboo, some hybrids, and some bells.
Please message me if you are interested because I will probably forget to check this thread.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2013)

LightOfHope said:


> Wow, so many people are being rude!  You also don't understand what begging is. They asked, begging is when someone is like "PWESE PWESE PWETTY PWEEEEEEZE?" He was just asking, and why are people being so rude about it?!?! I would help, but I also got the game recently and I don't have much.



No, it _is _begging. 
"Can I get some financial aid?" Like, what the heck? .-.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> No, it _is _begging.
> "Can I get some financial aid?" Like, what the heck? .-.



That's asking if people are willing to help.
Begging would be like I have listed below.

"Please people give me some financial help! Please I really need it! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!" *starts crying* "PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE HELP ME!"


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> That's asking if people are willing to help.
> Begging would be like I have listed below.
> 
> "Please people give me some financial help! Please I really need it! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!" *starts crying* "PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE HELP ME!"



To me, asking for help the way they did is begging. .-.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

So how could they have worded it that wouldn't be begging to you?


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> So how could they have worded it that wouldn't be begging to you?



They shouldn't have asked, IMO. 
Maybe that's just me, though. 

People's towns have corrupted and people have offered help rather than the person asking for it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

So if she had just said " My town was corrupted recently and I had to start over." than you might have offered to help her?


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 11, 2013)

I think they are just really young so it didn't really bother me.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> So if she had just said " My town was corrupted recently and I had to start over." than you might have offered to help her?



I wouldn't offer help because I can't give help. But more people would've offered if she didn't ask.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Since this was yesterday, it doesn't bother me anymore either. :/


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> I think they are just really young so it didn't really bother me.



I though the player might be young too.

I would help them if I could.
I tend to help people who need help with/without asking.

@Zanessa: I see. Well atleast I know where you are coming from now.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> So if she had just said " My town was corrupted recently and I had to start over." than you might have offered to help her?



maybe, but if you do something as foolish like this then idk. this wasn't a weird glitch, this was their own mistake. why do you think you can have 2 copies of a town lmao

the fact they asked just kinda bugged me. if this was more serious and irl then i would understand why theyre asking for help. but yeah whatever.

the most i give people is bells. i dont really have anything interesting anyway


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 11, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Since this was yesterday, it doesn't bother me anymore either. :/



Then why are you still on this thread?


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2013)

LightOfHope said:


> Then why are you still on this thread?



I wanted to see if the person said anything about her new town.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

tsundere said:


> maybe, but if you do something as foolish like this then idk. this wasn't a weird glitch, this was their own mistake. why do you think you can have 2 copies of a town lmao
> 
> the fact they worded it just kinda bugged me. if this was more serious and irl then i would understand why theyre asking for help. but yeah whatever.
> 
> the most i give people is bells. i dont really have anything interesting anyway



Well atleast it's something that can be helpful in the game.

I can see where people are coming from when I ask them about it and we talk about it.

@Zanessa: I was curious about the person's new town too.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

tsundere said:


> maybe, but if you do something as foolish like this then idk. this wasn't a weird glitch, this was their own mistake. why do you think you can have 2 copies of a town lmao
> 
> *the fact they worded it just kinda bugged me. if this was more serious and irl then i would understand why theyre asking for help. but yeah whatever.*
> 
> the most i give people is bells. i dont really have anything interesting anyway


Yup. 

But you guys dont have to rub it on his face saying "oh i was about to help you but nvm". Kinda rude imo.


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 11, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I wanted to see if the person said anything about her new town.



Unless they TT, they probably don't have much progress.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Yup.
> 
> But you guys dont have to rub it on his face saying "oh i was about to help you but nvm". Kinda rude imo.



I mean, I did say I can't help anyways.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LightOfHope said:


> Unless they TT, they probably don't have much progress.



I meant things like their new villagers or if they've found a good layout or something. Others did it before, and it kinda showed me that they're recovering from their loss.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

@Zanessa: So you wanted to help but you didn't have the means (bells/flowers/fruits) to help at the time.
Than you read the other part where they asked for aid.
Am I getting that right?


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 11, 2013)

He did say he had Rosie in his town, and that his house is in a better spot.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

LightOfHope said:


> He did say he had Rosie in his town, and that his house is in a better spot.



Well atleast we know that much. So the OP ended up in a better for them town than, that's good.


----------



## Sena (Nov 11, 2013)

What rubbed me the wrong way, personally, was the implication that they _knew_ offers of help would come pouring into the thread, and ushered them in with a "I will take any Bells people will offer!"

It's like someone sending out wedding invitations with "cash gifts are welcome!" written inside, or a baby shower invitation that adds "pink gift items only, thank you!" Some people might do it, but it's widely considered to be pretty rude.
It might seem silly, because there is mutual knowledge between the sender and the recipient (in the invitation example's case) that a gift will be given. So why is it rude to specify what you'd like, given that both parties know a gift will inevitably be exchanged?

That's the thing about etiquette, it's often very subjective and it's very hard to get everyone to agree on it. Obviously not everyone was bothered by the OP's demeanor, and like Miss Renee pointed out, the OP is likely very young.

Pointing out that we weren't going to help after being put off by the OP's demeanor, in my case, was meant to be chastising. I'm hoping the OP learns something about graciously accepting charity by receiving a few rebukes from fellow forum members.
I knew better than to so expectantly usher in acts of charity even at a young age, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 12, 2013)

Sena said:


> What rubbed me the wrong way, personally, was the implication that they _knew_ offers of help would come pouring into the thread, and ushered them in with a "I will take any Bells people will offer!"
> 
> It's like someone sending out wedding invitations with "cash gifts are welcome!" written inside, or a baby shower invitation that adds "pink gift items only, thank you!" Some people might do it, but it's widely considered to be pretty rude.
> It might seem silly, because there is mutual knowledge between the sender and the recipient (in the invitation example's case) that a gift will be given. So why is it rude to specify what you'd like, given that both parties know a gift will inevitably be exchanged?
> ...



I can see how that might bother people now. I tend to not get bothered by things like that.
Though I tend not to notice things very quickly either. Anyway, I'm done putting stuff in here since the issue has been resolved now.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sena said:


> What rubbed me the wrong way, personally, was the implication that they _knew_ offers of help would come pouring into the thread, and ushered them in with a "I will take any Bells people will offer!"
> 
> It's like someone sending out wedding invitations with "cash gifts are welcome!" written inside, or a baby shower invitation that adds "pink gift items only, thank you!" Some people might do it, but it's widely considered to be pretty rude.
> It might seem silly, because there is mutual knowledge between the sender and the recipient (in the invitation example's case) that a gift will be given. So why is it rude to specify what you'd like, given that both parties know a gift will inevitably be exchanged?
> ...


basically my thoughts but you explained them better lmao

but yeah. they knew they would get help so theyre like oh yeah its okay !! but ? now that just got them none (except like 1m bells) lmao


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 12, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Zanessa: So you wanted to help but you didn't have the means (bells/flowers/fruits) to help at the time.
> Than you read the other part where they asked for aid.
> Am I getting that right?



Partly.
I would've helped if they didn't ask, but I couldn't help even if they didn't ask. I would've wanted to, but I wouldn't be able to. Make sense?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 12, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Partly.
> I would've helped if they didn't ask, but I couldn't help even if they didn't ask. I would've wanted to, but I wouldn't be able to. Make sense?



Oddly to me, That makes prefect sense.
Well now I'm officially done posting in here.


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 12, 2013)

I want to help this guy but I also just started out. Maybe I could ask some friends.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 12, 2013)

Sena said:


> What rubbed me the wrong way, personally, was the implication that they _knew_ offers of help would come pouring into the thread, and ushered them in with a "I will take any Bells people will offer!"
> 
> It's like someone sending out wedding invitations with "cash gifts are welcome!" written inside, or a baby shower invitation that adds "pink gift items only, thank you!" Some people might do it, but it's widely considered to be pretty rude.
> It might seem silly, because there is mutual knowledge between the sender and the recipient (in the invitation example's case) that a gift will be given. So why is it rude to specify what you'd like, given that both parties know a gift will inevitably be exchanged?
> ...



Those examples were A+. The wording was A+. This post is A+. 

I'm done here. If you want to continue this discussion, PM me.


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 12, 2013)

My offer still stands, PuffleKirby  I know how it is to lose your town and how frustrating it is. I can help with bells, fruits and possibly villages from my cycling town.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2013)

I definitely would have helped them if they didn't ask, but they just sound greedy now.


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Trying to understand how you guys want things around here :/ I've seen plenty of threads with people asking, but with no reactions like these. I still think PuffleKirby asked politely. I know it's an opinion thing, but why choose the way that makes yourself and others upset ;w; and it only escalates further.

Haha I should probably just get off the internet. Don't get me wrong though. I think this forum is lovely. Guess that's why I get surprised to see this.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

Moontoon said:


> Trying to understand how you guys want things around here :/ I've seen plenty of threads with people asking, but with no reactions like these. I still think PuffleKirby asked politely. I know it's an opinion thing, but why choose the way that makes yourself and others upset ;w; and it only escalates further.
> 
> Haha I should probably just get off the internet. Don't get me wrong though. I think this forum is lovely. Guess that's why I get surprised to see this.



Im surprised too, maybe i just dont mind etiquette idk.


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Etiquette is important  Just like patience and empathy.


----------



## jadii (Nov 12, 2013)

question; how do you create 2 towns with a physical copy?
I've googled but can't find anything. Can anyone link me an article or video?


----------



## Suzy (Nov 12, 2013)

jadii said:


> question; how do you create 2 towns with a physical copy?
> I've googled but can't find anything. Can anyone link me an article or video?



You can only have one town per copy of the game.  So if you have a digital copy, as this player seems to have, you can only have one town.  If you buy physical copies of the game, you can have as many towns as you have cartridges.

I would've been more than happy to help this player with fruit or flowers (I don't have many bells saved since I'm working on PWPs and house expansions) if this was a case of a corrupted save file or an accident.  Then I'd feel awful that someone's work went poof, just like that.  But this person was trying to cheat the system, so to speak.  For me, it wasn't that they asked.  It's that they basically destroyed their own town by trying to do something sneaky.


----------



## jadii (Nov 12, 2013)

Suzy said:


> You can only have one town per copy of the game.  So if you have a digital copy, as this player seems to have, you can only have one town.  If you buy physical copies of the game, you can have as many towns as you have cartridges.



Mmm I was thinking this was the case. I googled because I was so intrigued. I just didn't understand how it was possible? Lots of people were saying it was possible but I was finding 0 answers on how that would work (I couldn't see how SD card swapping could work because of the save data the game stores on the internal memory of the 3ds (which makes backup data pretty useless)). I'm gonna conclude it's just not possible.
I have a digital copy of the game anyway so I definitely am not gonna mess around with this just to find out for myself


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 12, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> I definitely would have helped them if they didn't ask, but they just sound greedy now.



Again, I'm trying to figure out how asking sounds greedy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Can I get financial support then? I will take any bells people will offer.



This. I asked everyone I know if this is asking or begging. EVERYONE said this is asking, and that begging is what I and Darkheart said earlier. I don't know how you people can say that this is begging.


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 12, 2013)

2013 views.


----------



## mistakenolive (Nov 13, 2013)

Sena said:


> Pointing out that we weren't going to help after being put off by the OP's demeanor, in my case, was meant to be chastising. I'm hoping the OP learns something about graciously accepting charity by receiving a few rebukes from fellow forum members.
> I knew better than to so expectantly usher in acts of charity even at a young age, but that's neither here nor there.



I very much doubt that you _knew_ how to act,  rather you were _taught_ how to act, and guided to continue the behavior.  My implication is that chastising does little to correct behavior without being followed up with _why_ you were offended, and what is the proper behavior. From OPs point of view, when she asked for help (in what _she_ thought was polite) and was rebuked.  The lesson learned from that is 'people will be offended, so don't bother reaching out.' Or 'gosh I am greedy, I should feel bad'. It's tiny, insignificant lessons like that that get internalized and accumulate. Just as she shouldn't have assumed she would get help automatically, we shouldn't assume that they know better now without explaining what they did. 

If I were offended,  I would say "I know you're upset and want help, but I felt you were taking my generosity for granted when you assume I will help.  Next time, just explain your situation and let others make offers if they want to.' That seems a bit clearer than "how rude" or a bap on the nose.

And, personally, I interpreted 'I will take any bells you have to offer' as she would appreciate a small gift as much as any. But as stated before, interpretations of etiquette are wholly subjective.


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

Personally, I think it's because of her wordings and previous posts. 


PuffleKirby21 said:


> Can I get financial support then? I will take any bells people will offer.


Usually if you ask someone for things, you'd say it in the most polite way as possible. Maybe somewhere along the lines like "Is it possible if any one would be kind enough to help me rebuild my town please? I know it's a lot to ask for, but I would really appreciate it, thank you so much you guys!" rather than "Can i get financial support then?" cos that comes off not entirely begging, but a little rude. I know to some people it's not rude and is just asking for help but we've all got our own ways of manners and behaviour.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well then, at least fruits? My (new) native is the apple, so any fruit would be appreciated. Especially Perfect apples!


I think this is what bothers me the most. But that's just me. To some people, this might seem a little begging?? cos she's asking for other things if others can't give her bells. But for me, it's cos each town has one tree of perfect native fruit, you can plant your perfect apples to get more, so all you really need is other fruits, I can help you with that if you'd like? I don't have any perfect fruits though that I don't need.

I hope I don't come of rude, I don't intend to be, it's just that I also think that you don't need to ask cos there are people who are kind enough to help you, even if no one helps you, you also can rebuild your town little by little like we all did when we first started making our town. But i'm positive people will help you! (they pretty much already have lol). I'm sorry about what happened to your town though.


----------



## Imonly21 (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol this poor kid is probably reading this thread and saying... I messed up brah.


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 13, 2013)

mistakenolive said:


> I very much doubt that you _knew_ how to act,  rather you were _taught_ how to act, and guided to continue the behavior.  My implication is that chastising does little to correct behavior without being followed up with _why_ you were offended, and what is the proper behavior. From OPs point of view, when she asked for help (in what _she_ thought was polite) and was rebuked.  The lesson learned from that is 'people will be offended, so don't bother reaching out.' Or 'gosh I am greedy, I should feel bad'. It's tiny, insignificant lessons like that that get internalized and accumulate. Just as she shouldn't have assumed she would get help automatically, we shouldn't assume that they know better now without explaining what they did.
> 
> If I were offended,  I would say "I know you're upset and want help, but I felt you were taking my generosity for granted when you assume I will help.  Next time, just explain your situation and let others make offers if they want to.' That seems a bit clearer than "how rude" or a bap on the nose.
> 
> And, personally, I interpreted 'I will take any bells you have to offer' as she would appreciate a small gift as much as any. But as stated before, interpretations of etiquette are wholly subjective.



Couldn't have said it better myself.  Come on guys. I've had PM contact with PuffleKirby and she has been reading the posts in this thread. Probably scared to answer because the scolding just won't end. I think everyone made their point clear already. Honestly, I don't see what the big deal is :3

Actually, I got reminded of this thread when I saw people from the phillipines BEGGING for help. People will help them, even if they have no obligation to do so. Maybe a farfetched comparisment, but I just mean that if you feel desperate you might have a moment of weakness and come off as desperate. That only makes me want to help even more, though.

Again, losing your town in ACNL is nothing compared to losing your real home and family, but it sure would break my heart and maybe fog my mind for atleast a moment.

I hope that no one feels I'm disrespecting them, because that was not my intent :3


----------



## Olivur (Nov 13, 2013)

Dude just start over.


----------



## jadii (Nov 13, 2013)

Imonly21 said:


> Lol this poor kid is probably reading this thread and saying... I messed up brah.



Lol


----------



## Gizmodo (Nov 13, 2013)

So what if this person asked for help or even begged, surely this community should pride itself on being one that does help regardless of the situation, not one that judges someone for the mistake they made, or decides to constantly scold them. when there is no gain to it
What is the actual problem with this person asking? so we should all just spite this person just because we can? is that the attitude we should potray around here? no


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> So what if this person asked for help or even begged, surely this community should pride itself on being one that does help regardless of the situation, not one that judges someone for the mistake they made, or decides to constantly scold them. when there is no gain to it
> What is the actual problem with this person asking? so we should all just spite this person just because we can? is that the attitude we should potray around here? no


exactly.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 13, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> So what if this person asked for help or even begged, surely this community should pride itself on being one that does help regardless of the situation, not one that judges someone for the mistake they made, or decides to constantly scold them. when there is no gain to it
> What is the actual problem with this person asking? so we should all just spite this person just because we can? is that the attitude we should potray around here? no


I'm glad someone said it.

The attitude in this thread is kind of astonishing. "I would've helped you but since you actually asked for help, uh, no." I mean really? Because I honestly didn't get the feeling that offers of help were going to start pouring in. The general mood of the thread at the beginning was "lol too bad so sad, your town is gone, you should've asked before using a second SD card" etc. I think a bunch of you just felt like being holier-than-thou.


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 13, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> So what if this person asked for help or even begged, surely this community should pride itself on being one that does help regardless of the situation, not one that judges someone for the mistake they made, or decides to constantly scold them. when there is no gain to it
> What is the actual problem with this person asking? so we should all just spite this person just because we can? is that the attitude we should potray around here? no



Exactly! Someone says you messed up once, then either help or move on. Criticizing and continuously doing that just makes people hate you, and if their town gets deleted, nobody will be helping them since they were being so rude to someone else who had the same thing happen to them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mistakenolive said:


> And, personally, I interpreted 'I will take any bells you have to offer' as she would appreciate a small gift as much as any. But as stated before, interpretations of etiquette are wholly subjective.



I think it was like a thank you in advance, not an added begging for bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Olivur said:


> Dude just start over.



Wow. Just wow. So you would be fine if something you worked on for 300 hours just disappeared? I think most people would want help, rather than saying, "I'll go spend another 300 hours of my life redoing this."


----------



## Cress (Nov 13, 2013)

Imonly21 said:


> Lol this poor kid is probably reading this thread and saying... I messed up brah.



Kinda...


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 13, 2013)

I followed this thread now since some hours. Well I haven't read every single thread but I see no sense in being rude to this guy. It's horrible enough he lost his whole town by doing that SD Card stuff. The people who help/ed: just awesome!!
And please, I don't want to stress anyone at all, but if this guy still follows this thread (not even sure about) then I think he got it now that it was not his best idea and that some don't like to be asked for bells^^
Thanks


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't really wanna come back to this thread, but I have some stuff. I'm doing a Thanksgiving giveaway soon after finishing up some closet cleaning.. so if still need stuff, watch out for that.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't want to stir the pot so to speak and I don't typically know the community here very well, but my first thought was ''Seriously? I wonder how many other forums they'll try this on.''
As far as I'm aware there might be similar posts popping up on other AC forums because free stuff.

I hate to say but it's not the end of the world, I find starting over to be kind of exciting, resetting for the best map and awesome villagers, fruit too if you have a preference. It's just another adventure with new townspeople. Well, good luck I guess.


----------



## Beary (Nov 13, 2013)

I cry for you brother :-:


----------



## LVXIII (Nov 13, 2013)

Puffle, I am having a debris give away. Feel free to drop by and grab some stuff if it will help.


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 13, 2013)

Am I the only one that's surprised a mod hasn't posted here yet?


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 13, 2013)

LightOfHope said:


> Am I the only one that's surprised a mod hasn't posted here yet?



I am too.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 13, 2013)

I am also surprised.


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 13, 2013)

Same like me xD


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

I feel the same way.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But i like the discussion sry lolol


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 13, 2013)

But i like the discussion sry lolol[/QUOTE]

Same. It's very interesting, but it's dying down


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 13, 2013)

mapleshine said:


> Same. It's very interesting, but it's dying down



Also there's a lot of people supporting him now, which is good, but I don't think anyone's actually helping him.


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 14, 2013)

I am helping  I'm also happy to see more people stepping up!


----------



## Amyy (Nov 14, 2013)

I dont think it's a big deal anymore..

but anyways, ive sold my turnips and such and i have some fruit c:
so im willing to helpp , pm me if you need anythingg


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 14, 2013)

Bump for a friend.


----------



## kite (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry about your town. 

I've also read on Gamefaqs that it's happened to someone else too, so you're not the only one.

If you'd like any help, I'd love to help out. Shoot me a message sometime, and I'll hook you up with hybrids that I have and stuff. I would be devastated if that happened to me...


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 15, 2013)

Ronbonbeno said:


> View attachment 17306



The problem with asking is...


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 15, 2013)

I think you should stop responding. Can this thread just be closed? I'm pretty sure this is over and the person has learned their lesson.

Also, the point of that is don't ask for help when it was going to be given to you anyways.


----------

